

An Attempt to Explain iPhone's Missing Copy/Paste - superchink
http://daringfireball.net/2008/07/copy_and_paste

======
E_Cornflake
Eh, it's an attempt, but that is all.

~~~
superchink
Which is why I titled it this way; I'd love to see them come up with a good
way to do it, but these excuses are pretty weak. Copy/paste is definitely
something that would be nice to have, but it's certainly not debilitating.

------
eznet
Hmm. So, basically it boils down to adding new novelties, bells and whistles
took precedence to implementing basic functionality and utility?

If this is Apple's reason for not adding cut/paste, they need to pull their
collective heads out of their collective arses.

